# PSE X Force SS 60# IBO speed?



## Matano (Jan 5, 2009)

I have been looking at purchasing a 60# PSE X-Force HF SS for the upcoming turkey season. My reasoning for that model is that I can crank it up to 60# and still get all the speed I need for whitetails, but drop it to 50# and have an awesome turkey rig that I can hold back forever. I've searched and searched and have yet to find a listed IBO speed for the #60 HF SS. Can anyone here help me?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## krazycurt (Jan 2, 2009)

30 inch draw should be around 320 + or - a few fps


----------



## Matano (Jan 5, 2009)

krazycurt said:


> 30 inch draw should be around 320 + or - a few fps



Thanks. And that's for the #60? That's a little faster than I thought it would be. I would lose a little being a 29" draw, but still plenty fast enough.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

No the 320 is for 70 lbs with a 5 grain per pound arrow. To get that with 60 lbs you would have to shoot a 300 grain arrow.


----------



## stackemUP23 (Jan 22, 2009)

*kinetic energy*

I hear these bows deliver awesome ke at point of impact


----------

